# 2nd Cycle advice please...



## Doris83 (Jan 28, 2012)

Well 2 long years after our last failed ICSI cycle I'm over the moon to say that we finally have the funds together for another cycle - I have an appointment at my GP this afternoon to get a referral to CRM in Coventry, I'm not sure of the wait times or protocol this time round as we're self funding, so dont really know how long it will be before we actually start treatment, but I'm over the moon that we are finally able to start the ball rolling again.

What I was wondering is, can anyone provide any advice or recommendations regarding the best places to get the medication we need?

Thanks

J.


----------



## Altai (Aug 18, 2013)

I got all my medication from Asda.
But if you look through threads here, I think there were some other places mentioned. 

I didn't get it -why do u need a referral from go if doing it privately?


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi Doris and best of luck with your upcoming cycle!

I got most of my medication from online pharmacy fertility2u http://www.fertility2u.com

It was cheapest place I found for menopur and cetrotide in particular, prog pessaries and estrogen patches cost about the same as UK high street pharmacies. Delivery was also fast and communication on phone great.

B xxx


----------

